# Wednesday Night Oysters is ON!!



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Talked to Mike (Loup Garou) yesterday, and he said it's on for tomorrow! I already have a couple logs left in the bed of my truck for the fire...but with the temps climbing may not need em with the propane heaters he has out.

See ya out there...at Lattitudes behind the Hilton on Pensacola Beach.

Your missin out on good times and good people if your not there!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll be there Clay!! Look forward to some raw oysters!! The water has cooled so i am back eating them again!! Ya'll come on out, Scott from Ft. Walton is going to be there!!


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

ummm...okay...we'll be there...gotta see dan one more time this year...


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Who friggin told Dan about it?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

i should be out there by 730 8ish


----------

